# online gun stores



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

im looking for a good web site to order guns from. if you have any first hand experience with a decent site please let me know of it...and also i was wondering how they go about registering it. would they just send it to a local gun store around you area or, how would that work?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've used Bud's Gun Shop numerous times, and all transactions have gone just fine. They have some of the best prices on the internet.

A dealer will ship the gun to a dealer that is local to you, and your local dealer does the transfer to you for a fee the amount of which can vary greatly. If you decide that you are going to order a firearm, make sure that you have already lined up an FFL dealer before you order.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

+1
Bud's is a good suggestion. Just FYI, If you are transferring from an online dealer to a local dealer, in some cases you can just do business with a local shop for the same price. I had my gun ordered from a local shop, and by the time all the fees were said and done i spent less money doing it that way than ordering online and transferring. Plus I prefer to support local business whenever possible, but that is just the way I like to do things. There is nothing wrong with online shops. Good luck to you and be safe.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never bought from Bud's Gun Shop, but have heard excellent things and they are who I use as a benchmark for pricing. I have purchased my Sig and accessories from, and definitely recommend, Top Gun Supply.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

So you must be a gamer, Todd?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

falchunt said:


> So you must be a gamer, Todd?


Addicted since age 8.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

same here, can't wait for #2 (of your avatar) to come out...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Davidson's Gallery of Guns


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I have purchased from GunBroker.com. As with any online purchase, you need to add $50 to $100 to the price listed to cover shipping and FFL transfer fee.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

falchunt said:


> +1
> Bud's is a good suggestion. Just FYI, If you are transferring from an online dealer to a local dealer, in some cases you can just do business with a local shop for the same price. I had my gun ordered from a local shop, and by the time all the fees were said and done i spent less money doing it that way than ordering online and transferring. Plus I prefer to support local business whenever possible, but that is just the way I like to do things. There is nothing wrong with online shops. Good luck to you and be safe.


i hear you 100% on supporting your local shops i just wanted to brows the net and see what the prices are like online....thanks for the quick responses to everybody


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

falchunt said:


> same here, can't wait for #2 (of your avatar) to come out...


That and COD Modern Warfare 2. :smt023

Sorry for the hijack everyone, now back to your regularly scheduled thread. :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> That and COD Modern Warfare 2. :smt023


:smt023:smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> I've never bought from Bud's Gun Shop, but have heard excellent things and they are who I use as a benchmark for pricing. I have purchased my Sig and accessories from, and definitely recommend, Top Gun Supply.


+1 on Top Gun Supply and they are in Ohio. If you can buy it at the local shop it saves having it sent to the local FFL. I ordered a Sig P239 from TGS and received it only 3 days after ordering. No big deal just find a local FFL.

I use a Pawn Shop in my town that is inexpensive for weapons to be shipped to. Costs me $25 for paperwork to be submitted.

And I have no idea what game you 2 are talking about - I must be getting old. The last game I showed any enthusiasm towards were the Command and Conquer series. That's been a while.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> Davidson's Gallery of Guns


Holy bovine - they have some high prices! I wonder how they stay in business....


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Holy bovine - they have some high prices! I wonder how they stay in business....


The way it works at Davidson's is they are just a distributor. Every participating retailer sets his own prices. Go to the find a retailer page , enter your zip, and check prices on the various retailers in your area. http://www.galleryofguns.com/Retailer/default.aspx

I have bought many guns from Davidson's participating dealers, and most have been cheaper than Buds. The trick is to find a dealer that works on a small margin. They also have monthly and weekly specials where the prices are even better. Most of the guns I have purchased from them were on special and way too cheap. So cheap - it would have cost me money to pass them up. :smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

James NM said:


> The way it works at Davidson's is they are just a distributor. Every participating retailer sets his own prices. Go to the find a retailer page , enter your zip, and check prices on the various retailers in your area. http://www.galleryofguns.com/Retailer/default.aspx
> 
> I have bought many guns from Davidson's participating dealers, and most have been cheaper than Buds. The trick is to find a dealer that works on a small margin. They also have monthly and weekly specials where the prices are even better. Most of the guns I have purchased from them were on special and way too cheap. So cheap - it would have cost me money to pass them up. :smt033


Thanks for letting me know about the specials. I'll look in there from time to time.

I went through their ordering process which includes finding a retailer, and found the same handguns that I have recently purchased both locally and through Bud's, and the prices were much higher. I guess it might work out if I contact a dealer and try to hammer out an even deeper discount before actually ordering...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'm a satisfied customer of Bud's Gun Shop.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have used Bud's, Florida Gun Exchange, and The Exchange which is www.onlinegundeals.com . Good experiences with all. The Exchange has had the best prices for me and are a pleasure to deal with.


----------

